# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  اعذرني،،،،

## عاشقة الخيال

*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

*°ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ° 
*اعذرني ماوصفتك بالعمر
العمر لو طال نعرف منتهاه 
  
واعذرني ما وصفتك بالقمر 
القمر له يوم يفقد به ضياه 
  
واعذرني لو تجاهلت الزهر 
الزهر له يوم يفقد به شذاه 
  
انت اكبر من حروفي والشعر 
انت وصف ما لقيته بالحياه ......*
*
**
عاشقة الخيال
*°ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ°

----------


## سيناريو

تسلم أناملك ياعاشقة الخيال رائع جدددداً

----------


## اسير الهوى

تسلمي ياعاشقة الخيال على ذوقك الجميل

ويعطيك الف عافية..

ياسر.

ستنقل للمنقول

----------


## نور الولاية

أشكركم على الخاطرة الرائعة  ....
ممتن للطف كلماتكم ....
ممتن لدفء تعابيركم .....
سلمكم الله و رعاكم ....

دمتم بكل ود
ودام مروركم الجميل

----------

